# Hermie Tracker



## Mutt

Hermie Tracker
When reporting a hermie please include the following information. Also put the strain name in the title of the post.
1. Strain name, breeder, and seed/clone supplier
2. Brief description of grow environment, and link to grow journal if applicable. Please include growing medium/nutrients and light schedule as well as temps.
3. Any known stresses that may have occurred. (light leaks, fert/PH issues, temps)
4. Veg time and when in flower the trait appeared.
5. Also supply 2 pictures. 1 of the nanners and one of the whole plant to show overall health. 

If pictures are not submitted it will not be considered a true hermie trait in the strains. The post will be left up...but not considered factual until another shows same results.

This thread is for reports only, Keep reply's and questions on topic.


----------



## Flyinghigh

I order seeds from marijuana-seeds.nl/ 1 order Northern Lights and 2 was Purple Power.
Breeder of these seeds was Me I took a N.L. female and a young P.P. male and stuck him into the room with his Girl at the last month 1/2 to go..
Old grow room was 3x4x7h with a 400 watt HPS,

hxxp://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=28552
hxxp://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=35875

Soil was MG & Kellogg 
Nute just tiger bloom in flower room
Temp 72-80 when lite are on and drop down to 6o or so,lites off
lite 18/6 to 12/12
400 watt Conversion bulb then 1000 watt HPS
Ph I try to keep it around 6.63 
(Oscillating fan next to intake
exhaust is a squirrel cage) Has GOOD Suction  
Height of plant is around 4 feet

Very Very little lite leak I found when it was to late.. That is one of the hardest thing to get rid of when One thinks he is SAFE. Eye does funny things when going into darkness..

2 pix is the other side of the little Ding Dong


----------



## ozzydiodude

*Question* If you have a light leak like FlyingHigh states, Do we call it a True Hermi? Should not we wait til another grower reports the same thing on the strain?


----------



## Flyinghigh

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> *Question* If you have a light leak like FlyingHigh states, Do we call it a True Hermi? Should not we wait til another grower reports the same thing on the strain?




I believe this one was a Hermie from the get in go from the veggie room and I been watching this for a while and couldn't get any good pix and there was No other lights on anywhere and that room is seal good with sillycone, and window completely covered, do to it on the side where the sun hits and I had a bright light to go around the doors and walls..

Now since she (IT) is in the flower room for what 12 days now doesn't mean it turned Hermie do to a small light leak under the 2x4 where I walk in and can't see it enless you get on your knee and place your head down there, But I could see going into the main room at night before I open the flower door and fixed it right away.

But if this isn't what yea all wanted then I remove it..?


----------



## ozzydiodude

If you were watching a suspected it was a hermi all along then yes It belongs on the list. But I wonder witch parent plant the hermi gene came from?


----------



## lordhighlama

lf, not trying to offend you... but why would Joe blow even post up in this thread after a comment like this.

You say you won't take his submission seriously, so why will he take the time to make the contribution?


----------



## Flyinghigh

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> But I wonder witch parent plant the hermi gene came from?



(Parents Genes) 
I know the Purple power was a true male because of all the sacks and NO buds anywhere.
Now the female it was a true female from what I can remember.!!


Now that this seed showing signs of Hermie then I will have more of these seeds be a Hermie plant as well.?    
Maybe I do a outside grow of these seeds, to see if they turn Hermie on me outside.


Question is can a male carry a Hermie Gene.?????


----------



## ozzydiodude

I'm sorry I should have said"But I wonder witch parent plant *STRAIN*the hermi gene came from?

It is my understanding that the hermi trait is a natural acuring gene in all marijuana strain just that some strains have a stronger tendence to hermi than other


----------



## ozzydiodude

I sorry *Mutt* I have gotten the  thread off course



> 1. Strain name, breeder, and seed/clone supplier
> 2. Brief description of grow environment, and link to grow journal if applicable. Please include growing medium/nutrients and light schedule as well as temps.
> 3. Any known stresses that may have occurred. (light leaks, fert/PH issues, temps)
> 4. Veg time and when in flower the trait appeared.
> 5. Also supply 2 pictures. 1 of the nanners and one of the whole plant to show overall health



This thread should be for strains that are available to everyone and not those we breed ourself. If no one cares I will copy all post and move to a "hermi tracker for self made or not available to all seeds" that way we will have a thread that has a limited what strain by what strain has a high hermi potentual


----------



## Flyinghigh

Well if want to open up a "Hermie self breeding" Thread then go for it, I am all for it..  If you want to move it then go for it..
Hermie for self breeding
Hermie from supplier
Sounds good to me to have 2 threads.....


----------



## ozzydiodude

OK everyone I have the "hermie tracker for selfmade or seeds not available to all" thread up . Mutt if you want any of us to delete are post in this thread just give the word
Have this:48: while you are thinking eace:


----------



## Mutt

sounds good to me. I think the "not available to all" is important info as well as some people don't go with seedbanks but some will be growing the same tester crosses.
Keeping them seperate works for me.
I'll let you guys decide on what you want deleted or not. knock on wood i have only gotten 1 hermie in the past 5 yrs.


----------



## Hick

Flyinghigh said:
			
		

> (Parents Genes)
> I know the Purple power was a true male because of all the sacks and NO buds anywhere.
> Now the female it was a true female from what I can remember.!!
> 
> 
> Now that this seed showing signs of Hermie then I will have more of these seeds be a Hermie plant as well.?
> Maybe I do a outside grow of these seeds, to see if they turn Hermie on me outside.
> 
> 
> Question is can a male carry a Hermie Gene.?????


"I know the Purple power was a true male because of all the sacks and NO buds anywhere.
Now the female it was a true female from what I can remember".. they _weren't_ or you wouldn't be seeing hermies now... 

"Now that this seed showing signs of Hermie then I will have more of these seeds be a Hermie plant as well.?"... every last one of 'em....

"Question is can a male carry a Hermie Gene."... of course it can...


----------



## Flyinghigh

Thanks Hick for your answers.!!
I Know Now that when starting from seeds one doesn't really know what they get when growing..

Well I am going to get some clones and be DONE with seeds for now.!!


----------



## warfish

Found 2 hermies today.  Both are from Dinafem, first is the California Hash and then the Blue Hash.  Only possible stress was the transplant at week 3.  They where both vegged for 5.5 weeks and today at day 25 of 12/12 the hermies where discovered.  They are both in the grow journal in my sig.

temps 74-77 days and 62-64 nights.  Humidity 45%-65% depending on when last watered.  Grown in soil.  GH MaxiBloom with CalMag and molasses for feeding.

Pics are first the California hash plant and hermie then the blue hash and hermie...


----------



## massproducer

If you made these seeds yourself it is kind of pointless to put them in a list as such, as your hermie could be more the fault of your breeding practices as opposed to the original breeder.  And that is not a knock on you, it just does not help me in my trying to avoid hermies.



			
				Flyinghigh said:
			
		

> I order seeds from marijuana-seeds.nl/ 1 order Northern Lights and 2 was Purple Power.
> Breeder of these seeds was Me I took a N.L. female and a young P.P. male and stuck him into the room with his Girl at the last month 1/2 to go..
> Old grow room was 3x4x7h with a 400 watt HPS,
> 
> hxxp://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=28552
> hxxp://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=35875
> 
> Soil was MG & Kellogg
> Nute just tiger bloom in flower room
> Temp 72-80 when lite are on and drop down to 6o or so,lites off
> lite 18/6 to 12/12
> 400 watt Conversion bulb then 1000 watt HPS
> Ph I try to keep it around 6.63
> (Oscillating fan next to intake
> exhaust is a squirrel cage) Has GOOD Suction
> Height of plant is around 4 feet
> 
> Very Very little lite leak I found when it was to late.. That is one of the hardest thing to get rid of when One thinks he is SAFE. Eye does funny things when going into darkness..
> 
> 2 pix is the other side of the little Ding Dong


----------



## NBColl

1. Blue Hash from Dinafem Seeds via The Attitude Seedbank.

2. Sealed atmosphere (10x15 room with 4 vented 1000w in XXXL hoods), monitored temp (75F) and humidity (never over 50%-usually is around 50% immediately after watering). Happy Frog Soil medium with Earth Juice nuits. 12/12 schedule. Have been using this system for over a year and a half with great results on many different strains. Have never had a seed and her clones hermie before.

3. No stresses. Other plants are doing very well, short of potentially being pollinated by the Blue Hash hermies.

4. Vegged for about 3-4 weeks. Noticed 2 1/2 weeks into flowering that the flowers/hairs were not as hearty-looking as the other strains. Wimpy looking, started looking really suspect at 4 weeks. 

I have being using Dinafem for years. Have grown Critical +, Blue Widow, Blue Fruit, Diesel, and White Widow without any issues whatsoever. I've always had 100% germination rate with Dinafem and have been very pleased with their genetics. The Blue Hash was a free seed that I received with an order from The Attitude Seedbank. I've been using feminized seeds for a few years with no issues. It is really unfortunate to have had this experience because I cloned off of the seeded Blue Hash and ended up having 7 clones which ultimately had to be killed because they all hermied. I can't risk having any male pollen floating about. I'm really hoping that any pollination/seeds that may have occured in my other strains is sparse. 
As far as I can see, The Attitude doesn't have a dedicated place to report hermied feminized seeds. 
I would definitely suggest to monitor all freebie seeds carefully. After all, there are reasons they are free. And I for one, would rather not get a free seed if it comes from unstable genetics.


----------



## MichiganMedhead

any feminized seed is genetically more prone to go hermie with less stress then it would take for a non feminized seed.


----------



## WeedHopper

Dont take a chance and pollinate your other girls.


----------



## Hick

docfishwrinkle said:
			
		

> KR the only thing I'm familiar with subs gear is herms on 3 of 4 strains. 2 were in clone form so there's some questionibility onthat and they were vortex & jtr. The other 2 plants were seed & were in his mix pack which I'm guessing they're two diff strains. All appeared wk 6-7 of bloom. But this round I'm loaded w/ seed so I guess it was a lil earlier.
> Ok so I'm not real familiar w/ his gear as I've just run a few strains 1 run each. 2 were clone & were jtr & vortex. They popped @ 6-7 wks bloom. Other 2 strains are from a mix pack of his & they're loaded w/ seed so they were little earlier this time.


 ....


----------



## Dr.KNOWITALL

I have a question... Wouldn't you be getting free seeds of good genetics if you happen to come across a hermie?? Yes of course it won't be nearly as good to smoke because of the seeds, but aren't they just that?? SEEDS?!??!


----------



## ozzydiodude

When the plant is using energy to make seeds it uses less energy making THC, So with a hermie you get less smokeable meds and seeds that are worthless.


----------



## Hick

Dr.KNOWITALL said:
			
		

> I have a question... Wouldn't you be getting free seeds of good genetics if you happen to come across a hermie?? Yes of course it won't be nearly as good to smoke because of the seeds, but aren't they just that?? SEEDS?!??!



Seeds that will procreat more hermies doc...


----------



## Dr.KNOWITALL

Thank you again Hick...Will it be sure they will procreate more hermies?? No chances of a wonderful female...?? I am interested in this because i plan to grow a seed i found in an eighth i got of some medicinal stuff i purchased. I guess since i found a seed in it, it is a 'hermie'? Taking the information just learned, I should not grow this seed...? Isn't it like a bagseed?? I have seen some 'descent' enough grows from a bagseed..that is why i wanted to try it myself and don't let the seed go to waste..

Note: Last year I grew one of these seeds and it turned out a full blown male... Since it was my first time actually growing...I let it just grow out without any trimming...It turned out a beautiful Christmas tree shape and about 3 feet tall. No visible deficiencies and no insect problems...Should i have saved some of the pollen from this male? I am unaware of the particular strain but it was top shelf stuff.


----------



## Hick

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=681653&posted=1#post681653


			
				SensiStarFan said:
			
		

> ....ok. A few hours of reflection and bongloads of Sensi Star later I am ready to take the good with the bad. The nanners showing up are probably the results of me, not the beans. I had to screw with their light schedule for two days in a row because of repairmen doing work in my home starting 3 days before the nanners showed and I think this is the result. (Basically I had the lights off for 3-6 hours in the middle of the plant's "daytime" while people were here). I spent a good amount of time checking over the 4 other monster girls in my flowering area and none of them are showing any signs of nanners. The other plants are; an LA Ultra, 2 Sensi Stars, and one other NYC Diesel that is a different pheno.
> This was my first time growing the NYC Diesel AND also trying to grow a 10 week strain so I am sure my nute feedings were not what the plant needed exactly. I saw a little burn as well as some slight yellowing leaves here and there so the nute mix for this one is not yet right at all. In other words I stressed her.....but I honestly didn't think it was enough to start throwing nanners at me
> 
> 
> At this point I am planning on chopping it down tomorrow. I have three clones from this plant and I plan on growing them out again. This strain was looking and smelling great so I am not ready to give up on her yet. If they hermie again without me making any mistakes then I will be sure it is the genetics and not me.
> 
> So it is time to spin this story like a seasoned politician........
> Ok first of all......anyone want brownies? I think I might just take the few buds with nanners (less than 25% of the plant so far) and make a batch of cannabutter. Second, this just frees up more space in my flower area for me to focus the lights down on the remaining plants for the last two weeks of flower and give them even more light/attention. Third, even if this plant is not a genetic hermie and I grow it out again and it is fine I will have at least learned that it does have a very low stress-to-hermie threshold. Fourth, I was beginning to see cloudy trichs so even though it is supposed to be a 10 week strain it is a couple days into week 8 and might still smoke well.
> 
> -SSF-


----------



## Hick

Dr.KNOWITALL said:
			
		

> Thank you again Hick...Will it be sure they will procreate more hermies?? No chances of a wonderful female...?? I am interested in this because i plan to grow a seed i found in an eighth i got of some medicinal stuff i purchased. I guess since i found a seed in it, it is a 'hermie'? Taking the information just learned, I should not grow this seed...? Isn't it like a bagseed?? I have seen some 'descent' enough grows from a bagseed..that is why i wanted to try it myself and don't let the seed go to waste..
> 
> Note: Last year I grew one of these seeds and it turned out a full blown male... Since it was my first time actually growing...I let it just grow out without any trimming...It turned out a beautiful Christmas tree shape and about 3 feet tall. No visible deficiencies and no insect problems...Should i have saved some of the pollen from this male? I am unaware of the particular strain but it was top shelf stuff.



 It could possibly result in a female or a male. But the tendency, the likelyhood of it being prone to hermie are "much" greater, and with little or less reason other than simple genetics.  The hermie characteristic is a dominate trait in mj/hemp, and the "breeders" that have made it possible for us to have and be able to obtain the 'ultra-potent' strains we have today. Worked diligently, long and hard to keep the trait recessive and/or eliminate it, because they knew it is a trait undesirable/detrimental in drug quality cannabis.


----------



## Roddy

Dr.KNOWITALL said:
			
		

> Thank you again Hick...Will it be sure they will procreate more hermies?? No chances of a wonderful female...?? I am interested in this because *i plan to grow a seed i found in an eighth i got of some medicinal stuff i purchased. I guess since i found a seed in it, it is a 'hermie'?*



Not necessarily a hermie, could have been an accidental pollination as well, but odds are hermie! As Hick said, the odds are great the seeds will produce hermies as well. IF it was an accidental germ, you have no idea what the strain is....


----------



## SensiStarFan

Hi all,
  Hick I was not sure if I should put this here to begin with because I am still not sure if the nanners showing are a result of the genetics or my mistakes.  

  So this is Soma Seeds "NYC Diesel" (non-feminized).  The beans were ordered through a seedbank (can't remember which one) but were delivered in Soma's breeder packs.  
  About one week before I saw nanners the plant started showing me signs of incorrect nute mixes.  I was seeing a little burn and some yellowing starting on the fan leaves.  Three days before I saw nanners I had to turn the HPS lights off in the flowering area for a few hours in the middle of the plant's "daytime" to deal with repairmen in my home over a two day period. In my flowering area I have one other NYC Diesel plant that is a different pheno, as well as an LA Ultra and 2 Sensi Stars.  None of them are showing any signs of nanners anywhere. 
  Here are the nanners:





Here is an overhead shot of the plant:



  Almost forgot.  The NYC Diesel is supposed to be a 10 week+ strain and the nanners showed up on Days 56-58 so 8 weeks into flower.  I pulled the plant today, day #59.  She is hanging to dry.  

-SSF-


----------



## shuggy4105

Definitely pollen sacks, _it _should still smoke good though as you`ve harvested before the pollen could release...Hopefully....
It seems a very weak strain to hermie from only a couple of light interuptions, if that is the case. I`d have thought a slight re-veg would`ve been your only concern, but hey **it happens.
 Couldn`t you have left even an incandescent light on within the grow space whilst the workers were on-site? 
On the bag seed Doc; They shouldn`t be used IMHO, as they`ve either been pollinated by hermaphrodism or a late maturing male yanked from the grow room once finally discovered. 
Two cents an all


----------



## Hick

SensiStarFan said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> Hick I was not sure if I should put this here to begin with because I am still not sure if the nanners showing are a result of the genetics or my mistakes.
> 
> So this is Soma Seeds "NYC Diesel" (non-feminized).  The beans were ordered through a seedbank (can't remember which one) but were delivered in Soma's breeder packs.
> About one week before I saw nanners the plant started showing me signs of incorrect nute mixes.  I was seeing a little burn and some yellowing starting on the fan leaves.  Three days before I saw nanners I had to turn the HPS lights off in the flowering area for a few hours in the middle of the plant's "daytime" to deal with repairmen in my home over a two day period. In my flowering area I have one other NYC Diesel plant that is a different pheno, as well as an LA Ultra and 2 Sensi Stars.  None of them are showing any signs of nanners anywhere.
> Here are the nanners:
> View attachment 165533
> View attachment 165534
> 
> 
> Here is an overhead shot of the plant:
> View attachment 165535
> 
> 
> Almost forgot.  The NYC Diesel is supposed to be a 10 week+ strain and the nanners showed up on Days 56-58 so 8 weeks into flower.  I pulled the plant today, day #59.  She is hanging to dry.
> 
> -SSF-



Most certainly staminate flowers!..    good call ssf!

"Soma" ehh??..  he is one of those that _'claims'_ late hermies are both natural and beneficial.  That using those staminate flowers are "okay" for breeding.  Was in fact,  the "first" I ever heard "say" it, and one of the first to tout the process for producing femminised seeds.   He even gave it a name  _'Somanization'_ I think he calls it. _"I"_ call it and have called it _'selectively breeding FOR that characteristic.._(hermies)


----------



## Roddy

Wish I'd have known this a few months ago when ordering, I'd not have ordered the Somango....one seed won't break me, but hate to contribute!! To top it off, I recall this seed being a big $$ one...


----------



## benevolence6gc

Ordered a pack of Agent orange and Jilly Bean seeds, (Breeder:Subcool) Attitude Seed Co. the supplier. I popped 3 AA's and 3 JB's out of the 6 I initially only had 1 male, an Agent orange. I must say these plants smelled amazing but 1 Agent Orange had seed in the bud at the end of harvest (not too many at least and fully formed) and 2 Jilly bean plants had some seeds in them too (I had 1 candy store smelling pheno that didn't have any seeds on the Jilly). I ran constant temps of about 75-81 degrees during daytime and low 70's in the night. No major light interruptions and grown DWC with floranova nutes, Inside a grow tent.

Considering popping the rest of these beans but don't plan on keeping the strains around or growing with any other strains, not enough potency for my damn high tolerance, but good hermie weed.


----------



## benevolence6gc

NBColl said:
			
		

> 1. Blue Hash from Dinafem Seeds via The Attitude Seedbank.



I just popped my freebie from there about a month ago, gonna keep a close eye, the other ones popped were freebies too as I usually don't grow towards the near of summer, so it's more of just seeing what these breeders/strains have to offer.


----------



## Mutt

Hick said:
			
		

> Most certainly staminate flowers!..    good call ssf!
> 
> "Soma" ehh??..  he is one of those that _'claims'_ late hermies are both natural and beneficial.  That using those staminate flowers are "okay" for breeding.  Was in fact,  the "first" I ever heard "say" it, and one of the first to tout the process for producing femminised seeds.   He even gave it a name  _'Somanization'_ I think he calls it. _"I"_ call it and have called it _'selectively breeding FOR that characteristic.._(hermies)



I read that before...i agree its crap. but there is evidence that some sativas will toss them at the very end if flower (passed harvest window right before death) is left too long without pollination. Don't know if thats true...I never let a sativa go too long...hell most times I'm a week too eager LOL,  Never heard of it with indicas or hybrids tho unless it was truly a hermie.


----------



## Hick

Mutt said:
			
		

> I read that before...i agree its crap. but there is evidence that some sativas will toss them at the very end if flower (passed harvest window right before death) is left too long without pollination..



  I don't doubt that some do, but THAT does not, "IMO" make them (the stamen) a good selection for breeding.


----------



## Kenjifujima

any feminized seed is genetically more prone to go hermie with less stress


----------



## woodydude

1. Strain name, breeder, and seed/clone supplier
*Northern Lights, I believe it was Nirvana supplied by hXXp://www.marijuana-seeds.nl  These were regular seeds, NOT feminised* 

2. Brief description of grow environment, and link to grow journal if applicable. Please include growing medium/nutrients and light schedule as well as temps.

*Environment for the first 2 weeks was "good", temps low 80's lights on, 65 lights off, humidity 40%, 2x600WHPS in cool tubes in a 6' x 6' space. Growing system is a recirculating DWC with 5 other plants in 5gal buckets and a 15gal res. Nutrients AN Sensi with Bood Blood for 1st week, big bud for week 3.*

3. Any known stresses that may have occurred.
(light leaks, fert/PH issues, temps)
*Only issue I can think of is that 1 week ago, I rearranged my flowering room so this plant, along with all my others was without air for around 4 hours. No light leaks, fert or ph issues.*

4. Veg time and when in flower the trait appeared.
Plant was a clone and had an uneventful veg of 6 weeks under 4x 36W flouro's. The nanners appeared at 3 weeks in flower! I believe the mother also hermied but have not found any proof other than some seeds. The mother is kept elsewhere and I did not grow it.

5. Also supply 2 pictures. 1 of the nanners and one of the whole plant to show overall health. 
[/ATTACH]


----------



## leafminer

Nirvana AK-48 (so-called 'auto') 14-hour daylight, greenhouse, coco.
Grew 5. 
4 males; all hermie (produced male flowers then started with pistils)
1 female: self-pollinating hermie, never produced any useful bud.

100% useless strain.


----------



## bho_expertz

*1. Strain name, breeder, and seed/clone supplier*
IceCool and BlackJack from SweetSeeds. The plants were mother plants donated to me by a friend. Do not know if clone or seed.

*2. Brief description of grow environment, and link to grow journal if applicable. Please include growing medium/nutrients and light schedule as well as temps.*
This is the thing that turned them hermies i think. They were in a small pot, having lot's of nute defs, under a Agrolite CFL 105w. I have changed them to a 11 liter pot, under a 400 HPS and ferted them. They were vegging and went flowering when arrived my tent.
In the same day, they got transplanted, changed the light and got feed. They grow in BioNovaSoil, with DeltaNueve from CannaBioGen. I also use TML ( fulvic acids ) and NoburN both from BioNova. The temps were never higher then 30ºC and never lower then 22ºC.

*3. Any known stresses that may have occurred.
(light leaks, fert/PH issues, temps)*
I gave them 2.5 EC twice :hubba:. But i think that was not the issue.

*4. Veg time and when in flower the trait appeared.*
They were mother plants. I think that they took 4 weeks to show.

*5. Also supply 2 pictures. 1 of the nanners and one of the whole plant to show overall health.*
Have some pics in my GJ, but not from nanners ... Here is the link ... http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=55532&page=10

My though is that or the transportation or the stress they got when arrived @ my place caused this. I think that because my other 6 plants didn't hermied on me.


----------



## bho_expertz

I forgot to turn the light on twice. I do not open the tent in dark period. Have tried to explain this in your post of my GJ.

The situation is that only those strains of SweetSeeds hermied on me. Not the Mandalas, so if a problem in the grow they all should be hermie. Right ?


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC

If only certain plants are going weird and they're all in the same exact invironment, I'd figure genetics!!


----------



## Locked

Sounds like the Sweet Seeds were a bit hermie prone...


----------



## bho_expertz

No worries ... everything good. I have learned something. No more gifts .


----------



## Hick

Mountain209man said:
			
		

> my freebie burmese kush from the attitude just threw sum balls out


http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showpost.php?p=710646&postcount=7


----------



## Hick

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=60500
Sour deisel...


----------



## Roddy

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=771296#post771296

Pyramid Seeds Osiris


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=61064

Bubba 76 - Emerald Triangle Seeds


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy

Dutch Passion Blueberry Feminized

real covert about it, but a herm


----------



## pcduck

I had an OG Graze by Eugenics Genetics hermie on me at day 17 of 12/12.

Was growing and looking good in soil till the sacs showed.

Caught it before it threw any pollen.


----------



## astrobud

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=61064
> 
> Bubba 76 - Emerald Triangle Seeds



 yea same for me, but mine turned male 2 weeks into flower


----------



## pcduck

This is a follow up to my previous post on OG Graze by Eugenics Genetics

My second girl also hermed. This time it was late in flower and deep inside the bud. About a single seed in every third bud. Nice smoke but gonna toss what seeds I have left (or send them to hick:laugh: ) and cannot recommend this strain due to the high percentage of hermies. 2 for 2


----------



## 1lildog

Old_SSSC_Guy said:
			
		

> Dutch Passion Blueberry Feminized
> 
> real covert about it, but a herm



Same thing with me.


----------



## Grower13

1. Strain name, breeder, and seed/clone supplier
2. Brief description of grow environment, and link to grow journal if applicable. Please include growing medium/nutrients and light schedule as well as temps.
3. Any known stresses that may have occurred. (light leaks, fert/PH issues, temps)
4. Veg time and when in flower the trait appeared.
5. Also supply 2 pictures. 1 of the nanners and one of the whole plant to show overall health. 

1.The Ultimate... Dutch Passion..... Order from Attitude
2.promix soil.... GH nutes 3 part.... 12/12 600 watt  hps..... temps 77 to 83.... no close up pics...... http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=839057#post839057

3. it was one of three same gentics...... no leaks...... all water is checked for ph...... 6.2 or 6.3 with nutes....... 6.5 no nutes.

4.plants were 6 weeks from seed when placed into flower...... by week 3 of flower my whole room had been pollinated seeds were forming by the time I caught it. 

5. there are pics of plant in the grow journal...... it is the one in far back left of early pics....... then I move it to front center when it wasn't keeping up with budding pace of other plants....... I thought it was light..... it wasn't...... it was a boy dressed as a gril. 

I did however get an awesome pheno from this strain...... it looks different then other 2 plants did....... short and bushy with small narrow leaves....... makes a bunch of smoke in small space.


----------



## Melvan

Growing friend at another site just discovered 80, not a typo, hermied Subcool (TGA genetics) A13 BX. No issues in grow.


----------



## pcduck

Lemon OG Kush by DNA hermied on me.
Grown organically in a tent with no known stresses. I did not see any nanners or balls.
No pics but plenty of seeds.


----------

